# anyone else have to wait till aug to ttc



## lilesMom

hey guys im post d and c by 4 weeks tomorro, have had negative test but no af yet. my oh is away till august so i cant start trying till then anyway. anyone else stuck waiting for a bit? i went on the waiting to try forum but they r mostly first timers and i feel out o place there :haha:
i dont have kids yet just my one loss. 
i just want some company to pass the time faster :thumbup:

looking forward to ttc but feel a bit in limbo at the mo :wacko:


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm supposed to wait two cycles before trying again... So hopefully August will be the month we can start trying. How are you holding up?


----------



## MrsB1981

Hi, i'm so sorry for your loss. Hoping I can join you.

I lost my little boy at 22 weeks, 2 weeks ago, he was also my first. We will be waiting until at least August, perhaps longer to try again as we have to wait for tests to show what went wrong, they suspect trisomy 18 or 13. We've been given a date of end of August for test results so that our minimum date. To be honest I am bit of mess, some days I desparately want to be pregnant again, other days i just want to think about him so I may wait until Sept /Oct.

It would be nice to have someone to wait with though so I'm happy to join your wait, i feel a bit left out as we're not actively trying but after my first AF I will start using my CBFM again to at least get a grasp of my fertility. We concieved first month of trying using this si I hope if i monitor a few months before hand it will be that quick again. 

Everyone on here seems to be trying and like you I tried the WTTT forum but it wasn't for me so I just want a thread where people understand what we've been through whilst I wait. Hopefully we can all support each other? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Emmy0320 said:


> I'm supposed to wait two cycles before trying again... So hopefully August will be the month we can start trying. How are you holding up?

hey me too so same boat , i feel so much better this week thank god. how r u holding up? :hugs:

we were only few days apart , i had my d and c on the 24th june. sorry for ur loss too hon.


----------



## lilesMom

mrs b i know how u feel, its so awfull, so sorry for both ur losses girls. 
i am just over 4 weeks on and i finally feel much better , just the last few days, for a while i thought i wouldnt ever be able to stop crying or be normal again but thank god i feel much better. i hope it lasts. :) im obvs still sad and miss her but i feel more able to cope now thank god :) hope ye start to feel better soon too. i wouldnt rule out the odd relapse but im hoping things get better from here on out. 
i was told to wait 2 cycles too, i havent even had one yet, no sign of af yet but im not worried cos most people say average is 6 weeks after a d and c. when my oh comes abck all goin well we can try but i have no idea where i be in my cycle at that stage so could be another month easily really before we have any chance . hopefully timing lines up for me :) we need some goood luck :)
how ye doin today?


----------



## Emmy0320

Glad you're feeling better. Still kinda rough here as everything had happened this week and I'm still bleeding quite a bit. I know from past experience though that it will get easier so I'm just giving it some time.

Hopefully AF will show soon. I had natural miscarriages both times and got my period about a week after my hormone levels had dropped to zero last time... About four weeks after passing the sac, if that helps give you an idea. 

Anyways, glad to wait out the wait with you ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

emmy hope ur ok, hon. it just feels so raw for a long time. nothing anyone says helps really but it is nice to have support. im on here every day if u want to whinge or chat. take care of urself honey. xxxxxxxxx
im an idiot i got the months on ur dates wrong. i didnt realise it was just last week, u poor girl hope ur ok, xxxxxx


----------



## MrsB1981

Emmy, i second LilesMom, i lost our little boy on 7 June, so just over 2 weeks ago. The first week was awful, then i felt a bit more positive for 2 or 3 days last week but then had a massive step back on Wednesday just gone. Be kind to yourself, allow yourself to grieve, I found that crying helps. I'm seeing a counsellor now as well, which is helping, i just talk to her and cry and I feel much stronger when I'm done.

In that sense i think having to wait a few months is better, it's important that you physically recover (as i was over half way I 've been told 6 -8 weeks for my physical recovery) but it's just as important to emotionally heal.

I'm also here for both of you if you need it. I might not come on here everyday, on bad days I avoid it, s sorry for not replying sooner.

Sending you both lots of love and hope for our journey's to come xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

u too mrs b thanks. i had a sad nt last nt too, i was goin too good , was bound to not last :) cried myself to sleep again but i feel much better tonight again. i think in one way the wait is def better cos i dont think im mentally ready to jump on the ttc band wagon at d mo :) i think il wait for more consecutive good days first :) 
how u doin today emmy, hope ur as alright as u can be babe, xxx


----------



## lilesMom

how ye doin guys, my few good days were just that a few good days. im feeling a bit blah again. im missing my oh and feeling achy in tummy. think it is prob af wanting to start, in 2 days i will be 5 weeks post d and c. 
im off work today but dont wanna go do anything and am bored sittin in on my own. ive turned into such a moan. i need akick in the ass really i think. things could be worse for me, im trying to focus on positives but some days r harder than others :)
i am much better than i was a few weeks ago though. 
i had my little nieces christening on sunday, it was lovely. but i met my sis in law who is due within 2 days of my due date and i cant stop thinking since that i should have a matching little bump , she is 4 months now as i should be. i feel bad but i feel a bit jealous of her bump. i wish i still had mine too.


----------



## withlovemom

hello all,
we came to know on 18th june 2012 that our baby's heartbeat has stopped..it was a routine scan on 17th week..it was devastating..:cry:it was our first baby..n v had conceived in the first month of ttc..

i underwent a d&c on 25th june 2012 i.e. 3 days back..m still bleeding little..doctor has told us to wait for 2 menstrual cycles atleast before ttc..we also have to do a couple of tests for investigation after 2 AF's..So we wont be ttc atleast till august end or september..it all depends upon when i get my first AF..

so i would be waiting with u all..or a little longer may be....hope GOD gives us all strength both physically n emotionally..n soon blesses us all wid healthy babies..:baby::baby:


----------



## lilesMom

welcome hon, so sorry for ur loss, it is so so horrible, hope ur holding up alright xxx
it does get better, cliche i know but true. im not entirely sure when i be ttc yet either cos OH away till aug and then i dont know about timing, still no af 5 weeks later so we see what happens. we r better off to get stronger first i think. 
we hopefully be able to support each other , all of us in the meantime :) xxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Oh yes dear.. Even i think the waiting period will have something positive to offer to us..This forum is turning out to such a big support..coz here i can write whatever comes to my mind, as we all are sailing in the same boat & can understand each others pain so well..my hubby & in laws & my family have been really supportive too..but the grief that v r experiencing is something very different..only a moms to an angel baby can understand its pain..

like you said, we all will support each other.. :) :)

May GOD be with us all..


----------



## withlovemom

Hi lilesMom,

just wanted to know how did u insert these cute little pictures at the bottom of your post? i would also like to have a pic for my angel baby, one for my married years & one for our next ttc..just like u have..

so sorry to ask such a silly queation..but i could not really figure it out..i managed to insert the ticker url from lilypie & daisypath as my signatures..but i can only see the path in the bottom of my post..i can not see the tickers.. :(


----------



## lilesMom

it really is like no one else understands properly if it hasnt happened them ,i dont think they really know the ache for ur missing baby, it is like part of me was stolen. id love it back :) i am so glad for this site and all of ye too, its a big help xxx

finally got my af, its great cos body gotten back to normal but i keep thinking i shouldnt have it till next yr, doh!!!

the tickers r so cute arent they, i only got them the other day and i had to ask on another thread how to get them so dont worry about it :)
before u copy the code , change it to bb code instead of html on the lilypie page. u will see the option of bb code over it :) then just copy and paste like u did and it will work, so cute x


----------



## withlovemom

hey..m so glad for u:happydance::happydance:

..finally the AF showed her face..

i know this is d only time we would be happy to see her, bcoz its a sign that your body getting back to its normal cycle...

i wish everything works out really well for you hon..

& the tickers are really cute indeed..i wil try to follow ur advice today & modify them..thanx a ton ..

take care dear.. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## withlovemom

lilesMom,

Got d tickers.. thanx a lott hon :haha::haha:


----------



## lilesMom

ur tickers are lovely missus xxxx


----------



## withlovemom

hi lilesMom,

just wanted to know, hws d first af going?? is it very heavy & painfull like the generally say?? 

it has been 1 week today since my d&c..i have a doctors appt today for a check-up..lets c what she says.. my bleeding is still on though its not very heavy..

Emmy0320 & MrsB1981?? how r u gals doin??

Hugs n baby dust to all..


----------



## lilesMom

hi babe, i thought it would be awfull. i got 2 ish days of pain before it, not hideous but sore and always there, then 2 days of slight brown and then one and half day of bleeding with brown stringy clots. sorry for tmi but i wanted to let u know honestly how it was :) no pain at all once i started gettin the brown stuff. 
im not sure if thats it now, it seems to be gone for day and a half so maybe that is the end for now :) was fine :)

ditto on the girls , how ye doin? long time no hear, we miss ye xxxx

best o luck on check up, im sure u be fine xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Are you really gonna make me wait that long? lol

AF is due around end of July, ill be ov testing after that so likely to ov in Aug - does that count?


----------



## lilesMom

out timing sounds spot on for each other, lets hope our bodies obey, hee hee :)
we be bump buddies before we know it :)


----------



## withlovemom

hey lilesMom, good 2 know tht u did not have a lot of trouble during your af.. hearing to it gives me some relief.. :) :) so now u r ready to ttc again.. yeyy..m happy for u.. :) :)

bump2baby,i had d&c on 25th june 2012, do even i m hoping to get af around end of July or early august..v can wait for our af togather may be?? :)


----------



## lilesMom

i cant just yet, my oh is away until end of the month, bad timing. missing him now alright, he has been gone nearly 2 weeks already. il love him all the more when he comes home. :) i was told by one doc to wait one af and another to wait 2 so i am being forced to wait 2 :) might be better for me in the long run. im just looking forward to it now and il be more able to handle any dissapointment with af if it happens :) but ideally it wont, il get my bfp first go :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Sorry ladies, I've been without power and internet for several days since a big storm came through here last Friday. I'm going to try to respond to a few things, haha.

I know how you feel about no one understanding that hasn't gone through it. The few people that do know don't know what to say, and I just try to remember that. I don't think they're trying to be insensitive but don't want to "remind me" if I'm not thinking about it, trying to be positive, etc. I try to think that I would prob. have said some of the same dumb things if I was on their end. 

My first AF after miscarriage last time wasn't bad. There wasn't any more cramping than normal and actually it was easier to deal with because it least it wasn't mc cramps/contractions. It was heavier, but thinner for me if that makes sense. It seemed "watery," trying not to be too descriptive. I was also told not to use tampons for a month after mc and my first period hit three weeks later... so using pads was different and just plain icky feeling. It didn't last any longer though.

As for me, I'm done bleeding which is good. It only lasted one week this time versus three last time. Hoping AF will be here in a few weeks. My HcG (weekly testing until under 10) was 75 last wednesday, I will test again this wed.

How is everyone else doing? I just read though things briefly but will try to go back and really read everyone's posts since I've been away.


----------



## Emmy0320

lilesMom said:


> i cant just yet, my oh is away until end of the month, bad timing. missing him now alright, he has been gone nearly 2 weeks already. il love him all the more when he comes home. :) i was told by one doc to wait one af and another to wait 2 so i am being forced to wait 2 :) might be better for me in the long run. im just looking forward to it now and il be more able to handle any dissapointment with af if it happens :) but ideally it wont, il get my bfp first go :)

My doctor told me to wait 2 cycles each time too. I waited 2 and got my BFP before 3rd AF last time, but it still happened. I will wait 2 again only because I would totally blame myself if I didn't and it happened a third time. It really makes me wonder though how so many people are given such different answers about how long to wait.


----------



## Emmy0320

withlovemom said:


> hello all,
> we came to know on 18th june 2012 that our baby's heartbeat has stopped..it was a routine scan on 17th week..it was devastating..:cry:it was our first baby..n v had conceived in the first month of ttc..
> 
> i underwent a d&c on 25th june 2012 i.e. 3 days back..m still bleeding little..doctor has told us to wait for 2 menstrual cycles atleast before ttc..we also have to do a couple of tests for investigation after 2 AF's..So we wont be ttc atleast till august end or september..it all depends upon when i get my first AF..
> 
> so i would be waiting with u all..or a little longer may be....hope GOD gives us all strength both physically n emotionally..n soon blesses us all wid healthy babies..:baby::baby:

I'm so very sorry for your loss and welcome to the forum. It's been a big support for me. 

Your post made me think of this so I hope you don't mind me posting in it my response to you.

Has anyone seen Long Island Medium on TLC? I don't know if I believe it (the medium thing) but on one show she met a woman and when she was connecting to her passed mother she said her mother was holding two babies of the ladies, one aborted and one miscarried. Makes me wonder if my little angels are with my mother. Take if for what it's worth I guess, It does give me some comfort though.


----------



## withlovemom

lilesmom,

u managed to wait one cycle rite?? now just wait for couple of weeks more..
the anxiety will make ur BFP even more exciting.. :)
Hope ur OH comes back soon n u have a gr8 time with him.. 
n i wil pray that u get ur BFP soon too..all d best hon .... :)

i met my doc yesterday..the check-up went on ok..i have been told to do TORCH tests to see if they can find any infection which might have caused d fetal demise.. :( 

apparently there r some viruses which are there in moms body but it affects only d fetus..it does not affect d moms body at all..TORCH tests detect d presence of such virus..The only good part is, that these viruses last only for 6-8weeks in the moms body & once u have had them, they mostly dont affect u again..ur body gets immune to it..

i wil get d result of TORCH in a weeks time..& the result of cross-examination of the fetus in next 3 weeks..after all these results, we might be able to know the reason why our little one became an angel :( :(

sorry it became too long a post..but i had to tell u what all my doctor told me yesterday..

u take care hon..i keep u all wonderful ladies in my prayers..
hope god grants us our wishes very soon..


----------



## withlovemom

Hi Emmy0320,
ur post gave me comfort too.. the thought of my angel baby being with my mom who is in heaven seems soothing..
thanx a lott dear..i really appriciate.. :)


----------



## Emmy0320

withlovemom- I hope you get some answers from the tests they are running. We are waiting on a cytogenic study form the tissue I was able to collect. Do you find yourself hoping something was wrong? I find it weird hoping that something was wrong in that I think it would give me piece of mind that it wasn't meant to be. I'm strangely hoping the study doesn't come back as normal as I fear I will blame myself, even though this pregnancy was planned and I was on prenatals before I conceived, etc. 

That random show gave me comfort too... that maybe one day we will meet again, and that it was a real baby (as I know we all know) and not just "products of conception...." a tough term for me to swallow. I know you were further along than I was though.

How are you holding up?


----------



## lilesMom

products of conception is a horrible term isnt it, its designed to make it easier. easier my ass, for the docs maybe, not for us. i alwyas think thats my bloody baby ur on about when i hear it. rant over. 
my bro in law is a medium. ive been to him for reiki since and ive seen my lile myself ( ive 2 reiki course done already and believe in angels and stuff. not to the point where i live in cuckoo land and convert every1 but its fine for me :) )
ive had quite a few dreams about her too that i feel are real. she is so happy in heaven and i have no fear for her being sad or not existing. its just that i miss her so much is my problem :)
im not trying to push my beliefs on anyone, im just saying. i found a lovely little thing on another post yest , it made me bawl for ages but its lovely. il post it here now, xxx

welcome back hon, how yucky on the power, u must have been goin nuts. :)
does it happen often?

i must ring hosp today on testing, they asked me could they test, i said yes and was last i heard!!! it will be 6 weeks in 2 days so they may know something. im hoping nothing is wrong and it was bad chromosome allignment which means it would have been a flukey thing and she couldnt have lived anyway and i wont have future problems :)
now mine is an essay. :)
my af was watery too emmy and didnt last long at all. :)
fingers crossed on the pregnant straight away for me too :)
lets hope we all get sticky beans this time xxxxx

id say it must vary from person to person how long u should wait and i dont think docs know for sure either. tons of people have been told wait and got pregnant straight away and been fine and it goes d other way too, we wait and things not so fine.......
fingers crossed this time will be fine :)


this is hte lovely thing form the other post:


~Can you be a Mother when your baby is not with you? I thought of you and closed my eyes and prayed to God today. 
I asked &#8220;What makes a mother?&#8221; and I know I heard Him say, &#8220;A mother has a baby&#8221;. This we know is true. &#8220;But God, 

can you be a mother when your baby&#8217;s not with you?&#8221; &#8220;Yes you can,&#8221; He replied with confidence in His voice.
&#8220;I give many women babies, when they leave is not their choice. Some I send for a lifetime, and others for the day 
and some I send to feel your womb, but there&#8217;s no need to stay.&#8221; &#8220;I just don&#8217;t understand this God I want my baby to be here.&#8221; 
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat, and then I saw the tear. &#8220;I wish I could show you, what your child is doing today. 
If you could see your child&#8217;s smile, with all the other children and say&#8230;&#8221; &#8220;We go to earth to learn our lessons of love and 
life and fear. My mommy loved me oh so much, I got to come straight here. I feel so lucky to have a mom who had so much love for me.
I learned my lessons very quickly, my mommy set me free. I miss my mommy oh so much but I visit her everyday. When she goes to
sleep on her pillows where I lay. I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, and whisper in her ear, &#8220;mommy don&#8217;t be sad today, 
I&#8217;m your baby and I&#8217;m here.&#8221; &#8220;So you see my dear sweet ones, your children are okay. Your babies are born here in my home 
and this is where they&#8217;ll stay. They&#8217;ll wait for you with me until your lessons through. And on the day that you come home
they&#8217;ll be at the gates for you. So now you see what makes a mother, It&#8217;s the feeling in your heart. It&#8217;s the love you had
so much of right from the very start. Though some on earth may not realize you are a mother until their time is done. 
They&#8217;ll be up here with me one day and know that you are the best one.&#8221;~


----------



## withlovemom

hey emmy,
i m trying to cope up..
i was devastated when i came to know this bitter reality..( as we all were)
rite now i m quite confused towards my emotional behaviour..on the outside..i m looking pretty much recovered..but inside i have a battle of emotions going on..one moment i try to console myself..d other moment my heart melts down thinking about our little one..
but i m trying to be calm by saying that my baby is safe with angels now..n one day we will meet for sure..
as far as the test results go, i would like to know if there was anything wrong, just so that we will know if any precautions need to be taken d nest time v ttc.. no matter what d result is..m sure v will miss our babies like crazzyy n they will always stay in our heart forever..
hope u get ur results too..dont be too hard on urself hun..if it was in our hands, v would have never ever allowed for something like this to happen.. GOD knows how much v loved our babies, & he will grant us our wishes soon..hugs n bay dust to all d lovely ladies on this forum..


----------



## withlovemom

lilesmom, isn't that a lovely thing to read..i have saved it on my laptop & read it whenever i start missing my little one..it indeed brings tears to our eyes..


----------



## lilesMom

im sure people think im a lot better than i am too. im functioning fine until im at home alone. i suppose that is normal since we all seem to feel like that :)
it is so nice, its saved on mine too, ive read it about 20 times since yest :)

i rang the hosp and they said it will be a few weeks yet for test results for me, its been nearly 6 weeks ,how long does it bloody take, oh well, im not goin anywhere anyway so it wont hurt to wait :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I have that saying saved on my laptop too since 2001.

My friend does reiki and send me Rhodochrosite, Carnelian and Ruby crystals when i had my mc which she had cleansed and blessed with reiki energy for me.


----------



## Emmy0320

liliesmom- I've read that before and love it. Makes me cry in a sad/happy sort of way.

Power doesn't go out often but we had some big storms come through recently that knocked a tree and power lines down in our yard. Luckily they're now fixed and we can begin figuring out what to do with the tree.


----------



## lilesMom

chop it up for ur fire, it will last ages :) we had some trees that were dodge when we bought our house so we had um chopped down, 2 yrs later we still burn um sometimes :) 
least they didnt hit ur house r anything thank god xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

lilesMom said:


> i rang the hosp and they said it will be a few weeks yet for test results for me, its been nearly 6 weeks ,how long does it bloody take, oh well, im not goin anywhere anyway so it wont hurt to wait :)

No kidding! It is my understanding (from random google searches so take it with a grain of salt) that tissue has to be examined pretty quickly in order for them to do the cytogenic study, as in, it doesn't last forever. I know they cannot use certain fixatives because that destroys the dna. 

Soooooo.... as we are waiting I can only guess that the tests have been done for a while, so yes, "how long does it take?" Had I known it would take so long (we're going on three weeks) I would have include a self addressed and stamped envelope with my "products of conceptions" to hurry the process along. Man! Just little rant needed, haha. I could be completely wrong, but that's just my feeling on things.


----------



## Emmy0320

How is everyone doing?

My HcG (weekly testing until less than 10) was 75 on the 27th (a week after passing sac)... I don't have the results back from this past week yet. Bleeding only lasted a week and I've recently noticed some cm so hoping a period is on its way, but who knows. Last time my period started within a few days of reaching 0 (which took three weeks last mc).

I probably won't be able to start TTC until late August or early September. But, as August approaches, is anyone starting to think more about TTC??


----------



## lilesMom

hi Emmy, 
I am big time. i think i am gearing up for O now, have had lots o cm, its definetly a diff kind for me around O and i get really in the mood for Bd too, pity Oh is away :)
my doc put me back on higher strength folic acid so feels like im getting that bit closer to it, im gettin excited thinking about it now. :) have been taking vits all the time anyway, i take um even if not pregnant or ttc. so at least i feel like im doin something. :)
generally just trying to be healthy with food and stuff as well .
havent had a drink since before i was pregnant so hoping things go well next month for me :) 
hope we all have our bfp soon :) xxxxxxxx

how is every1 ? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Last hcg test was 6... Hoping AF comes soon. I'm feeling crampy so hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## lilesMom

that is a good sign hon but dont be too dissappointed if it doesnt show up just yet. i had a few bouts of cramping before i got it but thats not to say u arent :) glad ur levels r down and ur coming back to normal xxx

my pma has taken a knock. i just got a call from my doc saying my liver enzymes r further elevated so she wants me to go to a consultant fast and not try till sorted. so annoying. i have been sick and allergy plagued for about 5 yrs on and off so maybe they cure me this time :)


----------



## withlovemom

hey gals,

i got the reports from the fetus examination & TORCH tests..

the first thing that i came to know was - our baby was a little GIRL...our first DD who went on to become an angel..We will always love her a lotttttt...

as dor the reports..there were no chromosomal abnormilities in the baby..

but the TORCH tests indicated that Rubella & Cytomegalovirus were reactive..

The doctors concluded that this is what must have caused the loss of our baby..

I have been told to redo the tests after 6 weeks to check the count of these two antibodies..if the count is same or if it has decreased, that means my body has become immune to it & it will never affect me in my future pg..but if the the count is increased, that means the virus is still active & then the doctor will tell me what further actions will need to be taken..in most cases the virus does not stay active more than 8 to 10 weeks..so we will see what happens..

just wanted to share this with all u lovely ladies..


----------



## lilesMom

hope alls well next test xxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

withlovemom- A little girl, how precious. It's making me cry for you! I'm hoping it brings some peace having the results. Did they test you for rubella initially? After my nurse intake they did an ob panel which included a test for rubella immunity (which my understanding is based on previous vaccinations, but I may be misunderstanding things). Breaks my heart all over again. How are you feeling? My heart goes out to you!


----------



## withlovemom

hi Emmy,
they did not do any test for rubella initially..
now lets c what the result shows after 6 weeks..

i m doing a little better emotionally..i still have my moments when i m all weepy..but they are definitely gettin lesser.. i m trying to get my emotional health back to normal..this forum is helping a lott..thanx 2 all u wonderful ladies..

physically i m doin a lott better..d bleeding has almost gone after d medication..it has been 2 weeks & 2 days since d d&c..

i have been given some iron & calcium suppleents to regain my health.. also there is one more tablet which i have to take for three weeks..my doctor said tht after the three weeks tablets are over, i will most likely get my AF..

lets see how things go..

how r u doin?? got ur af yet??

n how r rest of d ladies doin..??

i hope all of us have a speedy recovery....


----------



## lilesMom

i got a date for consultant of sep 27th , if not for this new crap, we start ttc start of august, im so upset, its ages away . ive already waited 2 months . 
otherwise i go private and it could cost loads .


----------



## Emmy0320

liliesmom- man that's quite the wait. Is that with a specialist? I prob. won't be referred to one until after three. My one month follow up is this coming monday with my ob so we'll see what she says.

withlovemom- glad you're healing, even though it's such a long road isn't it? No AF yet. I had a lot of cramping a few days ago and more cm... maybe ovulation pains? Doesn't really matter though as we won't try until after two periods... just hoping it gets here soon so that the ttc can start asap.


----------



## lilesMom

it is with a liver speacialist, starting to feel like i never be able to ttc, thinkin about ignoring advice and ttc anyway, silly i know but im getin desparate :)


----------



## Emmy0320

I know how you feel. I hope you find some answers and wish you the best lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Emmy0320 said:


> liliesmom- man that's quite the wait. Is that with a specialist? I prob. won't be referred to one until after three. My one month follow up is this coming monday with my ob so we'll see what she says.
> 
> withlovemom- glad you're healing, even though it's such a long road isn't it? No AF yet. I had a lot of cramping a few days ago and more cm... maybe ovulation pains? Doesn't really matter though as we won't try until after two periods... just hoping it gets here soon so that the ttc can start asap.

hi girls, im sorry ive been so muddled the last few days i havent been paying proper attention , im back to normalish again :) xx
emmy i got a few bouts of this quite close together, only a few days apart before af so hope urs is on the way hon xx thats awfull how they consider 3 to be normal and dont test, do they not know how hard it is . 
with love mom , tablets should work for u and u be closer to be able to ttc, xxx. it is def a long yucky road but we will get through and appreciate our smallies all the more when we do have them, which we will xxxxxxxxx
i got a message on facebook today saying that mon july 16 (tomoro) that everyone who has had mc or sleeping baby is gonna release balloons tomor in honoour of them, i dont know if its just irish thing r everywhere but its nice, il be doing it anyway xxxxxxx
hoep ye r all well as can be girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

I'll join you with balloons lilies mum :)


----------



## peanut56

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. 
I have to wait until August to TTC as well. On the one hand, I want to start NOW, but on the other, I'm scared that I will miscarry again. :(


----------



## Emmy0320

I had not heard of the balloon idea, but I think it's very sweet. 

I had my follow up yesterday. Everything is back to normal and I should get my period soon. My ob sent me for blood work to check for several clotting disorders, they took four vials total, one of which was on ice... weird. She said that they won't test me for progesterone deficiencies but she will give me the progesterone suppositories if I want as it can't hurt. She said the treatment is so up in the air that they will just treat for it anyways if I'd like.

The cytogenic study was worthless, they couldn't grow any live tissue which is prob. because I collected the sample myself.

I have anther appointment in a month to go over blood results and do a pap. If all is normal we can do karyotyping of my husband and I if we'd like. So I guess the appointment went well, at lest I'm getting the testing I wanted!


----------



## lilesMom

peanut welcome sorry for ur loss too hon, i know the feeling well. i really wanna ttc now but i know it would be dumb and inviting trouble on myself :) xx
it wont be long now till we can xx

thats good they r testing emmy, it could be something so simple that makes all the difference for u xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

peanut- welcome, and so sorry for your loss. Waiting is the hardest. We waited 2 months as we were told last time and I had another mc. Glad I waited though because if I hadn't I absolutely would have blamed myself for it. We were told to wait 2 again and will. May be able to ttc late August but since I still haven't gotten my period it may be September. 

I feel like those of us that have had miscarriages are constantly waiting for something... it sucks!


----------



## lilesMom

i know babe my whole life feels in limbo at d mo like im always waiting for something, then when the time comes close, something else happens and goal posts shift again. v fed up this eve xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

How's everyone doing?


----------



## lilesMom

better again babe thanks, i had a lovely day yest with my family and it cheered me up again :) how ye? xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Glad you're having some good days recently! AF finally showed up on Tuesday, so we can start the 6ww until ttc, haha.


----------



## lilesMom

woo hoo more waiting haha , gettin closer now though :)


----------



## elissa12

I will also start trying for for August. It has been 2mth 1/2 since i lost Elissa she was 37 weeks when she passed away.


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies, 

can i join? im currently waiting until sept to try, had a mc in April then a ectopic in June which was treated with methotrexate, laporoscopy and a D&C, sunday my HCG was at 5 and my bleeding has finally stopped after 6 weeks!!

Elissa im so sorry for you loss hun xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

welcome and so sorry for ur losses girls xxxx hope ye r holding up ok and r as well as ye can be under the circumstances xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

lESS THAN 1 MONTH GO GO ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i dont know how long i have left to go now, i have had 2 cycles since my loss which is when i was gonna try but now my liver has gone funny and they need to sort it out before i can ttc , boo hiss :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Welcome elissa and cathgibbs... so sorry for your losses!! :(

liliesmom- Oh no, what's going on with your liver? Hope it's nothing serious and that they get it figured out quickly.

For me, I got my blood results back and all were negative. The last batch tested for several clotting disorders and lupus. I guess it's good they're negative but that still leaves us without answers. Only thing left I believe, as according to my doctor, is to karyotype my husband and I which I don't think we'll do. I have an appointment on the 15th and will hopefully learn more about our options from here!


----------



## lilesMom

emmy thats good and bad :) it is good that its nothing serious cos they ruled um out but is yucky to still not have answers . fx all goes well this time xxxxxxxxxxxx
they dont know whats wrong with my liver, i have elevated liver enzymes for few months and they have gone up more so they wanna check it ou and warned me notto ttc, arrrggghhh :)


----------



## Emmy0320

liliesmom- I hope it's nothing serious! Bummer you can't ttc yet... crossing my fingers everything is fine and you get the green light soon.


----------



## cathgibbs

Not long till September ladies xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

cathgibbs said:


> Not long till September ladies xxx

Not long at all. Making me a little nervous as the time approaches... just really don't want to do the mc thing again (like all of us). Fingers crossed for lots of upcoming BFPs!!


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: and fx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies please could you take a look at this and tell me what you think xxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images70042


----------



## lilesMom

i tried babe it says unauthorised access


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh poop ill try to upload it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## lilesMom

it looks like a faint line alright hon, but i cant make it very big on my comp, it gets bigger but not huge :) what day r u at? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry ur ticker says 3 dpo :) soz, very early for faint line but it does look like it, how long did it take to come out?

i still cant see it very well though


----------



## cathgibbs

I shouldn't be pregnant yet :-( I only had methotrexate ebd of June and have to wait 12 weeks before conceiving,I'm on week 8 Friday :-( I'm so worried xxx 

I think I ov Thursday not 100% xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It was there at about 6 minutes? My opks have been a bit pants this month xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hve u BD using nothing? it s prob one of those freaky things that happens to tests sometimes, could still be residual hcg could it it is far too early for new preg +ve at 3 dpo


----------



## cathgibbs

My hcg has been at 0 for 4 weeks :-( oh crumbs I really hope its an evap,I think it was Thursday I o,I had an early test last time I think I had a pos at 6dpo? Our bodies amaze me,iv had such problems with opks this month xxx


----------



## lilesMom

its prob just hormones a bit wacky r like u said evap line, i would be qs it too but its more than likely a weird fluke. try another one with first morn p maybe just to see if it says neg then. my body went all out o whack for at least 2 months, still not totally normal af but much closer to norm. ur body knows what to do to sort its self out :) let me know how ur gettin on xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun,our bodies are miraculous things aren't they? Thank you hun,I will test again ill let you know tomorrow,wish me luck xxx


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck chick, il keep my fx for u xx


----------



## Emmy0320

I see the faint line too, but agree that it's too early to be preg. if you ovulated when you think you did. Hmm... let us know what you find out tomorrow!


----------



## lilesMom

how u get on?


----------



## cathgibbs

There was another faint line in the morning but no more faint lines! i think i had a dodgy batch of tests!! iv ordered 30 ICs, 2 FRER and 1 CB digi for when the time comes to proper test in Sept!! Excited!! thank you hun xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

good good, glad it turned out ok hon xxxx


----------



## Emmy0320

How's everyone doing? Got my second period on Wednesday. I can technically try in two weeks but am still planning to wait one more period. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lilesMom

hi emmy, im coming round to thinking waiting is better, my af s r getting more normal so ttc should be better. ive had 2 af , 3rd is due sun. 
have to wait till end of sep anyway and then see what liver consultant says to me, hopefully go ahead :) we be close in time then for trying xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun, i had my first AF since MTX on weekend, seen my consultant today we can officialy start trying now woohooo xxx


----------



## lilesMom

way to go babe, fx for u hon xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun! im so excited 3rd time lucky!! Hopefully this will become a lucky thread! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

sounds good :) :) xx


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck cathgibbs... can't wait to see a BFP!

Lilliesmom- looking forward to trying with you (while not WITH you, haha, but you know what I mean) :)


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: I know what you mean hun although that did make me chuckle lol when are you trying xxx


----------



## lilesMom

emmy u nut ha ha me too :) xxxxxxxxx
how u doin?


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm good, just very busy with the new school year. I'm about to ovulate but am going to wait until after this next period to try... so about 4 weeks to TTC time, 6 until hoping for a BFP. I'm getting a little nervous as I'm so busy to begin with and am worried about the first trimester exhaustedness (yes, I just invented a word, haha). Good overall though, just busy!


----------



## lilesMom

we will welcome and curse the tiredness when it comes :) :)
i got liver U/s results back and they were all good so i had a chat with OH and we decided to try now. :) so excited. i should O tomro and we have started trying today :) hope i catch this month :)
i like ur new word :) :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for trying now!!! You excited??? Our cycles are close together hun :-D

I had a pos opks Thursday abduction Friday,we dtd Sunday Tuesday Wednesday and Friday so I hope we have caught,exciting times ahead xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hurray bfps all round :) ha ha
i should be Ov today, we bd yest and today and more to come so fx :) :)


----------



## Emmy0320

Good luck ladies... I hope you catch your eggys this time around!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

How is everyone doing? I'm about to start ttc in a week or so!


----------



## lilesMom

guys im sorry this thread had gone quiet and i forgot to tell ye :blush:
i got my bfp :) im 5 weeks today :) whoop whoop, hope all goes well this time :)
:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww yay congrats hun! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thansk chick :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys how ye all xxxxxxx 
:dust:


----------



## withlovemom

Oh lilesmom...congratulations sweetheart...
i m sooooooo happy for u
lots of best wishes n prayers ur way sweetie..


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon, xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys i had my scan today and saw the heartbeat , so lovely :) 

how ye all?
emmy hows ttc doin, is ur head wrecked yet? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust:
to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yay lovely news hun xxx


----------

